# Chrome faucet - How to repair damage from bleach



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Nothing that you can do about it, except to order a new part from Delta.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Agree. +1

Try your local big box store or plumbing supply store if you need one right away. Depending on your model, some of them carry parts for delta. Depending on model may have to order.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Delta-Si...ure-and-Waterfall-in-Chrome-RP39345/203082680


----------

